# RB Auto Flexplate



## Madaxgt (May 13, 2010)

As tite, need an auto flexplate from an RB motor. Think they are all the same? Anywhere in europe is good if you are willing to post.


----------



## e30h26 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have one, where do you need it posted to? I can get you some photos at the weekend.


----------

